# ace job and rent allowance



## Momo8 (Jun 17, 2007)

....have just accepted one which has a HK$ 12 000 housing allowance to go with it as one of the contract perks...

question is this....

they will let you take the cash which will be taxable as part of the salary, or pay the landlord direct and give me the balance....

hr said doing the latter is a better tax move but i would rather take the cash as i am going to share a place and would not need all that anyway....shhhhhhh

any ideas?


----------

